# Bottle shots, easiest way to do many.



## Chev_350 (Jan 14, 2015)

I work for a company with a large amount of bottled products, our product images have been accumulated over the past 5-7 years and have been taken by several different people, so naturally there are slight inconsistencies.

It has been expressed that we should make them completely consistent now and ensure this is the exact standard going forward. An example for consistency was given from a competitor, my boss seemed to thing all of their bottles were photo composites but I have since discovered they use computer generated bottle. Everything is all just a little to perfect, they use roughly 5-6 different bottles shapes for their 134 products so it is easy for them to use computer generated bottles. My company on the other hand has 133 products using 20 different bottle shapes, not quite as feasible.

Basically what do you think the best way to do 133 bottle shots in a consistent fashion and also making it easier to add new products in future?


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 14, 2015)

Setup the lighting the same way every single time.  Pick a lighting scheme and stick with it. 

That being said, the same lighting scheme doesn't always work well for all bottle shapes.. so... best of luck!

Jake


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jan 14, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> Setup the lighting the same way every single time.  Pick a lighting scheme and stick with it.
> 
> That being said, the same lighting scheme doesn't always work well for all bottle shapes.. so... best of luck!
> 
> Jake



Pretty much this...If I were in this situation, I would probably pick a scheme that is fairly versatile and stick with it with minor adjustments along the way to take into account different bottle styles/sizes, etc. An example that immediately popped to mind is 'pixmedic's" treatment of sewing machines posted on this site. He has very different surface types, shapes, etc. that he was able to apply a consistent lighting feel on and created a really cool series.

(One example: A White Christmas | Photography Forum search for others from him if you want to see more of the series...or go to his Flickr page, good stuff!)


----------

